# How to make groomed trails?



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Does anybody have any method for packing snow really tight to get the snow fast like the resort groomers. Just thinking it would make backyard parks a whole lot easier. We always build jumps in fields and it's a pain making a path.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

A shovel and some friends.


----------



## unxetas (Oct 11, 2011)

Can't be much harder than packing dirt for bike jumps.. Shovels and a bit of muscle


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

that should just about do it for you

jk, the easiest way i think would be to build your set up, then at night salt it or water it and let it freeze so its more hard packed base and doesent get wrecked after a few landings. If you wanted to spend the dough you could get a park rake...


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

ride a snow mobile up and down it a few times, slowly without tearing up the snow of corse


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

You could get a board of wood about 4 feet long and a foot wide, attach some rope to each end (length wise) and kind of do what they do to make crop circles by stepping on it lifting it up and then stepping on it. Don't know if that completely makes sense? haha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph_wqgSb7Mo

obviously the bigger the piece of wood, the bigger the path.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

blondieyo said:


> You could get a board of wood about 4 feet long and a foot wide, attach some rope to each end (length wise) and kind of do what they do to make crop circles by stepping on it lifting it up and then stepping on it. Don't know if that completely makes sense? haha
> 
> How to Make a crop circle Longwood Warren pt2 - YouTube
> 
> obviously the bigger the piece of wood, the bigger the path.


Really? You'd think the aliens would have better technology than plywood...


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

1. Use a lot of snow
2. Walk along the path with a flat scoop snowshovel and use the back-end to beat the path down continuously.
3. Get a bunch of homies and just start walking back and forth along the trail, you're weight will compact it. Come back afterwards and smooth it with shovels.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

How bout a grass roller


----------



## IslandCrow (Jan 15, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Really? You'd think the aliens would have better technology than plywood...


Ha!:laugh:


----------

